# door dash . stories about that customer wearing ... well you tell us



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what were they wearing ? 
today i delivered food to a hotel high end hotel about 400 a night .
customer says come in . I Said no please come to the door .
she comes to the door wearing a serious lack of clothing . to respect the mods here i wont say what was showing lol you get the idea .
Why do i continue to get these ? 
IS this common with you all ? And no i was not interested i did not go in.
One day i am going to invite my self in to take half a sandwich so on and not tough see how it goes just for kicks .


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I would of went in!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> what were they wearing ?
> today i delivered food to a hotel high end hotel about 400 a night .
> customer says come in . I Said no please come to the door .
> she comes to the door wearing a serious lack of clothing . to respect the mods here i wont say what was showing lol you get the idea .
> ...


LOL sounds like @kingcorey321 has the goods! If you decide to go in next time, make to look around for that hidden camera......and that she's of age. I'd hate come across a kingcorey expose gone viral :biggrin:


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Better than the 350 lb dude who opened the door with no shirt on to get his food from me. Some people have all the luck...


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I had to deliver to a guy in a high rise luxury apartment an obese man answer the door only with his white brief on ??


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ow no i am not going into there to do the nasty . i am going in to actually eat there lunch and for the eye candy.
and if there not of age ow heck no i am gone . 
the lady in the hotel was about 40


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving the drunk shift on Uber X and Lyft for 2 years there were several times when I was invited in. Always politely declined.

Only once for food delivery. Delivered a DD order to a hotel and they had a note in the instructions that said "I tipped extra for a delivery to my room door". This had my radar up from my days driving pax around. Women in her (I'd say) 40's had on a skimpy robe and a big smile. Asked if I could come in for a few minutes. Politely declined and left.

Several times had fat guys in underwear or robes. What is up with that? :hungover:


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Driving the drunk shift on Uber X and Lyft for 2 years there were several times when I was invited in. Always politely declined.
> 
> Only once for food delivery. Delivered a DD order to a hotel and they had a note in the instructions that said "I tipped extra for a delivery to my room door". This had my radar up from my days driving pax around. Women in her (I'd say) 40's had on a skimpy robe and a big smile. Asked if I could come in for a few minutes. Politely declined and left.
> 
> Several times had fat guys in underwear or robes. What is up with that? :hungover:


There are creeps and perverts out there. &#128514;


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Some dude answered the door wearing a bathrobe...of course it was NOT tied at the waste, THANKFULLY he had a pair of dirty boxers on under it. He started to ask me a question about the order and I just said, "Enjoy your meal!", then turned ans walked back to my car.

Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Yeah, dudes in boxers is all I ever get. I guess women probably feel paranoid coming out like that.

Closest I got was a girl wearing some see through to her bikini underneath. She was average for nowadays I guess. Not too fat not too skinny.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I've had the scantily clad female quite a few times, but I think they were already "otherwise engaged" and stopped to answer the door for the food.

My feelings weren't hurt, I got enough women in my life(a wife and five daughters). Whoever she is, she needs to be a millionaire and own a few hundred wooded acres with a nice sized pond, I hunt and fish...a lot. 

If she ain't got that, we can't even begin a dialogue.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Had a girl with Skip come to the door once in a robe clutched at the neck. Couldn't see anything from her chin to her ankles and she said she never ordered any food, so I started to leave.

I was just to the sidewalk when another girl opened the door in bra and panties saying the food was for her.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> Better than the 350 lb dude who opened the door with no shirt on to get his food from me. Some people have all the luck...


I get that one every week, and he rates me one star evry time. He typically tips 5+ dollars, and I come in on it, but last time I wrote a lie about him in the app to DD. Maybe they would act on it?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> but last time I wrote a lie about him in the app to DD. Maybe they would act on it?


Good Luck &#128514;

Customers are the ones bringing in the big bucks. We're the expandable ones.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

had a larger chic with nothing but a sports bra on. she opens the door lauging. I sat there straight faced. Dude shows up at the door with nothing but briefs. Said they didn't expect me so soon....I am pretty sure he was banging when I rang the door bell. Gal opens the door with just a sheet on....really makes for some akward experiences.


----------

